# Block Level 7 of friendship with animals



## Melvil (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi everyone ! 

Sorry for my poor english, I'm french 

Do you guys have the same problem ? I can't go further with animals than 7 lvl. 
I'm actually at the 20 lvl. 

Do you know what to do ? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 24, 2017)

The max level you can get to is determined by the amenities you have. The villager levels max out at 7 until you build specific amenities

- - - Post Merge - - -

The max level you can get to is determined by the amenities you have. The villager levels max out at 7 until you build specific amenities. So if you want to level up a cool villager, you have to build cool amenities and stuff like that.


----------



## Melvil (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh ok I think I understand, thanks a lot !!


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks, this helps me too. I just started construction on my first amenity so I can keep levelling up with my favourites


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2017)

And here's a nifty trick. Until you have villagers with max friendship. Keep them inside your campsite and Send the ones that are low leveled/have been affected by a certain amenity back home. This way, you'll get more points when they're out camping by themselves rather than in your camp. When you help villagers in your campsite, you only earn a few points.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the villagers with the theme on if you haven't built an amenity with their theme, keep them in your camp as well.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And here's a nifty trick. Until you have villagers with max friendship. Keep them inside your campsite and Send the ones that are low leveled/have been affected by a certain amenity back home. This way, you'll get more points when they're out camping by themselves rather than in your camp. When you help villagers in your campsite, you only earn a few points.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And the villagers with the theme on if you haven't built an amenity with their theme, keep them in your camp as well.



Oh nice tips  I have noticed I haven't earned too many points from the villagers in my campsite and I didn't know much about amenities. Thanks!


----------



## Snow (Nov 24, 2017)

Actually I put villagers *into* my campsite if I need whatever items they give me, because in the campsite you can do favors/chat every hour. If you have time to check in you will level them up much faster if they're at your campsite.


----------

